# Sticky  Winter kidding what is needed



## toth boer goats

Here is a list of things you should have on hand for Winter/cold weather kiddings. 
(Some of these items are needed any time, but I have added some things that are really needed for cold weather.)
-Towels and LOTS of them. 
-Molasses, Coffee and Whiskey. Yes All three. Mix them together in three equal parts for hypothermic kids and give 1/2-1cc orally every half hour until temp comes up. 
-Access to warm/hot water or something to heat water up like a microwave. 
-BoSe or Selenium Gel
-Brooder/heat box of some sort for the kids to go in to warm up. 
-Kid size coats or old sweatshirt sleeves for coats. 
-J-Lube
-OB Gloves
-Oxytocin- To help a doe contract if cervix is dilated. Also to help stop hemorrhaging and to help pass the placenta. Oxytoxin is an RX item so you will need to get it from a vet. 
-Large plastic bag or trash bag- to wrap kid in before putting them in hot water to help warm them up
-Heating pad
-Bulb syringe for clearing airway
-Calcium Drench
-Nutri-Drench or Power Punch


----------

